# Help with mertens water monitors



## pheezy (Mar 21, 2016)

hey I was wondering if anyone had any good breeders for mertens water monitors and how much the approximate cost for an enclosure. thank you


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 21, 2016)

I only have one so no breeders haha. In terms of enclosures a basic indoor enclosure for a sigle adult will probs cost $400-$600.... Well at least thats what its gonna cost me. Permeanent outdoor about the same but outdoor ones can be way bigger and easier (I can't have premanent outdoor enclsoure cause I rent.... Don't know how to make a non-permanent outdoor enclsoure haha).


----------



## pheezy (Mar 21, 2016)

I was thinking of getting it a baby and, what type of enclosure, do you have any links to enclosures??? and how big do they get?


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 21, 2016)

Hatchling/juvenile wouldn't need an absolute heap of room for quite some time... Adults do get reasonably sized though, ~1m long. 

There's a book called "A Guide to Australian Monitors in Captivity". While not encyclopaedic in its content, it's pretty bloody useful in terms of species-specific information, husbandry requirements, health and nutrition. Depending where you shop it's roughly $70 but worth getting. 
[MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION] I'm in the same boat dude. Strong frame topped with form ply, build it up from there. Either a hacked-up water tank with a lid or aviary-type frame on the base would be the way to go for us renters. Whack it on castors and you can wheel it into the garage in winter or down the street when you move house.


----------



## pheezy (Mar 22, 2016)

what would the approximate cost for a big enclosure?


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 22, 2016)

[MENTION=42271]pheezy[/MENTION] as I said $400-$600 but it depends on how big and how you are having it set up. Just keep in mind mertens need 7ftx4ftx4ft enclosure for 1 adult and 50% of the floor space needs to be water. With mine I'm having my water section a foot deep with a water heater and sump filter as well as a built in drainage system to make water changes easier (good water quaility is needed for mertens). Most expensive part for me will be water proofing. You could use marine ply but thats pretty pricey from what I hear (plus I don't think bunnings sell it). You could pay to have one built for you but that would most likely cost you upwards of $1K. Just out of curiosity will this be your first monitor lizard? I ask because Mertens' should be left for more advaced monitor keepers (trust me I made that mistake when I got my first monitor).


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 23, 2016)

[MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION] I bought some plywood from Bunnings for a rabbit hutch; can't remember if it was marine ply, but it was suitable for outdoors.
An aviary type enclosure is the easiest option outdoors, although in the southern states you need to be mindful of the winters. Mertens have been known to freeze to death outside. A heated hide box for the winter should do the trick.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 23, 2016)

Suitable for outdoors isnt the same as being suitable for being in constant contact with water lol and yeh thats another issue living in vic :/ its frigan cold in winter... Minus 4 when I wake up in the mornings :/


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 24, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> Suitable for outdoors isnt the same as being suitable for being in constant contact with water lol and yeh thats another issue living in vic :/ its frigan cold in winter... Minus 4 when I wake up in the mornings :/


Yep, might be too hard to keep them outside as such in those temps. Maybe a larger enclosure sitting on a patio or verandah? You could even insulate the walls.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 24, 2016)

Nah I've got room for a 7ftx4ftx4ft in the reptile room (where he currently is in a sad little enclsoure that is too small and is rather inpractical, its not the worst but it aint the best).


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 24, 2016)

That's a good size enclosure. I'll look forward to the photos.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeh will be a while yet. I saving for the sealent (unless I can get marine ply cheaper). I probs won't post photos untill its finssihed that way you guys don't hve to wait for the next photo tgey will be just there.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 24, 2016)

[MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION] Bunnings do have 1200x2400 sheets of marine ply. Or at least my local one does. Failing that (and depending on your location) you could try some timber suppliers... I know of a reasonable one in oakleigh but I'm not sure if they carry it.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 24, 2016)

How much? Sealent was gonna cost me nearly $300 to seal the whole tank.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 24, 2016)

Irritatingly enough it's not listed on their website. 

Robot has them listed for $122.41 for a 2400x1200x18 or $73.72 for 2400x1200x12

What sealing method are you using that costs $300?


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 24, 2016)

American product. Non-toxic expoxy you put on exactly like paint. Comes in differnt colours. Its costing me $159 USD inc. shipping (works out at nearly $300 AUD) and I don't know what the Australian equivilent is or even if there is one. Cheers, marine ply seems fairly expensive considering I can get regular ply of that size for $28 a sheet.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 24, 2016)

Have you got a link to that epoxy you can share?

Also have you got dimensions of your build? Might find it easier & cheaper to simply install a pre-made pond if your design allows for it.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 24, 2016)

I will send you a pm have hyjacked this thread enough (It appears to be a bad habit lol).


----------

